# Got a nice one with my son



## week 13 (Nov 30, 2010)

Saturday morning hunting with my 4 year old started like any   other, him not being still and not being real quite. I think he may be my new good luck charm though. Had 2 does blowing at 8:45. The wind was blowing from them to us so they did not smell us and they were out of sight. My son was wanting to get out of his sleeping bag and sit in his chair and could not wait a few minutes until the does walked by a shooting lane. I put him in his chair and when I stood up the does blew and ran off about 80 yards below us. It was 9 o'clock by this time. Every few minutes he would ask for his gloves, face mask or his hat.  At 9:30, I looked to the area the does had been and I could see a good buck rubbing his horns in a tree. I told my son to cover his ears that it was a BIG buck! When I shot the deer ran and fell about 60 yards in front of us. Then when we got down and over to the deer he said we got us a monster deer, daddy. Definitely a day I will never forget!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 30, 2010)

What an awesome hunt.  Congrats on the buck and great time spent with your son.

Hoss


----------



## mauk trapper (Nov 30, 2010)

wonderful memories right there


----------



## decoyed (Nov 30, 2010)

mauk trapper said:


> wonderful memories right there



What are the Chancies?  ...nice work!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 30, 2010)

great story--your 4 year old is the future of hunting. it will get easier..I can remember taking all my kids bowhunting in a blind, basically all 5 of us had a picnic.


----------



## Humorous (Nov 30, 2010)

Way to go!  It's good to hear that its possible to kill a deer hunting with a 4 year old.  I had my four and five year old with me on a couple of hunts over Thanksgiving, but didn't see anything.  Still a fun and memorable time, though.


----------



## Mangler (Nov 30, 2010)

Congrats! Thats a beast! Sounds like it was an awesome hunt, especially since you had your son with ya!


----------



## marknga (Dec 1, 2010)

Congratulations! Super nice buck and a great story.


----------



## flintdiver (Dec 1, 2010)

Awesome ! I know you were both pumped !


----------



## whitetails#1 (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice deer... Congrats


----------



## Hut2 (Dec 1, 2010)

Congrats, to you both


----------



## PChunter (Dec 1, 2010)

congrats, thats awesome he got to be there with you


----------



## okie32541 (Dec 1, 2010)

very nice, i could use a good luck charm like that


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 1, 2010)

too cool ..... glad ya took the time to take him .....


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 1, 2010)

Awesome outing!  Way to go!


----------



## week 13 (Dec 9, 2014)

*He has been carrying the gun lately.*

I know this is an old post, but he has went from watching to being a very good shot of his own. Maybe one day he will let me shoot something.


----------



## MFOSTER (Dec 10, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## jtomczak (Dec 16, 2014)

man times flies!


----------



## rstallings1979 (Dec 16, 2014)

Tell him congrats.  I am sure you are proud.  I can't wait until my own is big enough to go hunting with me as well.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 28, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## week 13 (Jan 18, 2015)

*I got to shoot!*

Thanks for all the replies on his deer and pigs. After two years of being the best guide in the Southeast I was able to carry the gun myself. I invited my nephews to come try and shoot some pigs and they were sitting in my stand so me and Landon went a couple hundred yards away. We put up a pop up blind the night before and this deer walked out the next morning. Nice late season buck 12/30/14.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 18, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jul 9, 2015)

Now this is what it's all about.
Kid stories, big ol' bucks, good people and 
buncha bacon every now and then!
A thread like this never gets outdated.
What county so we can come join your club.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2015)

Dang !!  Like father, like son !!  Ya'll some natural born killas !!


----------

